# Kingdom Confussion



## JM (Aug 27, 2005)

I've been told that Jesus told the Jews they didn't understand His teachings on the kingdom, can someone help me out to see how the Kingdom is fulfilled by the Church?


----------



## just_grace (Aug 27, 2005)

*Chapter and verse...*

Which part of Scripture? The fact that they did not believe who He said He was and that we have is a good one!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 27, 2005)

The kingdom is fullfilled in time as the visible church and out of time as the invisible. At present and consumation.

Mat 4:17 From that time Jesus began to preach, saying, "Repent, for the kingdom of heaven is at hand." 

Mat 13:41 The Son of Man will send his angels, and they will gather out of his kingdom all causes of sin and all law-breakers, 
Mat 13:42 and throw them into the fiery furnace. In that place there will be weeping and gnashing of teeth. 
Mat 13:43 Then the righteous will shine like the sun in the kingdom of their Father. He who has ears, let him hear. 

Mar 14:25 Truly, I say to you, I will not drink again of the fruit of the vine until that day when I drink it new in the kingdom of God."

Luk 17:20 Being asked by the Pharisees when the kingdom of God would come, he answered them, "The kingdom of God is not coming with signs to be observed, 
Luk 17:21 nor will they say, 'Look, here it is!' or 'There!' for behold, the kingdom of God is in the midst of you." 

[Edited on 8-27-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Aug 27, 2005)

The Church we interact with and participate in today (visibly) is the Kingdom of God. At present it is both wheat and weeds. When Christ returns visibly, we will be left with only wheat, i.e. only the invisible Church or the "elect," the true Kingdom of God revealed.


----------



## Robin (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hard Knox_
> I've been told that Jesus told the Jews they didn't understand His teachings on the kingdom, can someone help me out to see how the Kingdom is fulfilled by the Church?



It is safer and more accurate to say the Kingdom IS Christ. Not the church! A precise distinction is needed:

The Kingdom is present by the presence of the King -- the King lives in the hearts of His people (who meet/reside in a local/visible assembly.) This is why the NT always refers to Christians as being *IN* Christ.

The Roman church mistakes this distinction making the Church the authority, because it is God's Kingdom, btw.

The reign of the King in the hearts of His people, is the idea, here.

Robin


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 27, 2005)

The Kingdom was lost when the first apostles died out. It was regained in the 19th century Kentucky revivals and reached its consummation when the altar call was perfected.

Of course, if you talk to some "revivalistic" persons this is how they think. This is why I love Iain Murray


----------



## rgrove (Sep 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> The Kingdom was lost when the first apostles died out. It was regained in the 19th century Kentucky revivals and reached its consummation when the altar call was perfected.


Really!? And here I thought that it was the great 19th century Prophet Joseph Smith that was the one to recover the lost kingdom...


----------

